# AXM - Axmin Inc. (Gold Royalties)



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Despite this being a small cap now, this was one of the hottest gold stocks in 2011 when the compared proved up 2 million ounces in the Central African Republic. Long story short, they are going back after 6 years of turmoil. At the same time, the hottest TSX Composite gold stock TGZ.T is paying them royalties on millions of ounces of gold for years to come. So AXM has an insurance policy while it was to recapture a $3 billion CAD gold asset that's proven up.


Year End Results. (Finacials + MD&A) Ending December 31st 2017
All Information Can Be Found On www.Sedar.com

Tickers: AXM(CDN) & AXMIF(US)
Price: $0.14
Common Shares: 130,497,381
Options: 8,240,000
Insider/Institutional Holdings: 82,089,114 – 63%

Financials For 2017 – All Numbers Are In USD. 2016 Comparison Numbers Added
Multiply By 1.28 To Get CAD Value

ASSETS($USD)
Cash: $1,115,331 (2016 - $270,238) 
Receivables: $610,477 (2016 - $133,799)
Prepaid Expenses: $12,934 (2016 - $12,084)
Total Assets: $1,738,742 (2016 - $516,121) 

LIABILITIES($USD)
Accounts Payable: $2,440,820 (2016 - $2,448,203)
Amounts Due To Related Parties: $190,355 (2016 - $180,979)
Liabilities Of Discontinued Operations: $323,103 (2016 - $323,103)
Total Liabilities: $2,954,278 (2016 - $2,952,285)

Revenue($USD)
Royalty Income: $1,585,578 
G&A Expenses: $388,268 
Net Income: $1,141,752 

2017 Net Income Converted Into Earnings

$1,141,752USD X 1.28CAD = $1,461,443 CAD earnings for 2017

$1,461,443 / 130,497,381 = $0.011 cents earnings per share in CAD

MD&A Highlights

Operations 

Central African Republic – Passendro Gold Project

The Company’s primary asset is the Passendro gold project, which is situated in the centre of a 25-year Mining License (355 sq km) that was awarded to AXMIN in August 2010. At the same time, the Company was also awarded two, three-year renewable Exploration Licenses, Bambari 1 and 2 (1,240 sq km), which ring fence the Mining License and cover a 90 km strike along the highly prospective Bambari greenstone belt.

November 28, 2016, the Minister of Mines, Energy and Hydraulics of the CAR issued the Ministerial Order No 246/16/MMEH/DIRCAB/DGMD, giving an Exemption Certificate of one (1) year for exploration and research of the primary layer of gold and others related to substances of Licenses of BAMBARI 1 and 2 to Aurafrique SARL, a wholly-owned subsidiary of the Company. The period of the Exemption is valid within duration of one year from November 28, 2016 to November 27, 2017. In 2016, the Company incurred $1,000,000 for the extension of the licenses of BAMBARI 1 and 2, which is included in accounts payable and accrued liabilities in consolidated statements of financial position as of December 31, 2016. 

On March 26, 2018, the Minister of Mining and Geology issued an executive order No 032/18/MMG/DIRCAB/DGM to grant Aurafrique SARL an extension period of exemption from exploration and research for one (1) year, running from March 22, 2018 to March 21, 2019.

The Company through its in-country staff have maintained close communications with senior ministers and officials in Bangui and also in Bambari which is the closest city to the Company’s asset near Ndassima. AXMIN’s country manager Mr Boubacar Sidbe recently meet with the Vice Mayor of Bambari and Sub-prefect to discuss the situation on the ground and express the Company’s desire to get back on site. Meetings have also been held with the Mining Minister and Chief of the Office of the Head of State. AXMIN remains confident that stability will eventually return to the country and that the Company will be well positioned and ready to work with the elected government of the CAR to develop a pragmatic mining plan focusing on the extremely high-grade deposits that will be safe for our employees and contractors, have limited capital expenditure and hopefully achieve very profitable returns in a very timely fashion for shareholders.

As of the date of this report, operations at Passendro remain suspended and although the Company continues to maintain a presence in the CAR (through its administrative office and permanently stationed employees in Bangui) and relationship with the State in the CAR, the Company is unable to predict when it will be able to resume its operations at Passendro for the foreseeable future, if at all. As a result, impairment in the amount of $37,346,576 was recognized at December 31, 2013 on exploration and evaluation (“E&E”) assets for the Bambari properties to reflect the decrease in their recoverable value as of result of the current unstable situation in CAR. As at December 31, 2017, given that impairment was recognized and the unstable condition remains the same, the residual value of E&E assets for the Passendro gold project was written down to $nil in 2016.

This impairment recognized in the financial statements does not in any way mean that the Company is relinquishing its rights to the assets and it reflects the utmost conservative view by management on the objective circumstances and will be reviewed annually and subject to recovery when certain conditions are met pursuant to the accounting standards the Company has adopted.

Senegal Joint Venture

With regarding of Axmin owned 20% interest in the Sounkouko and Heremokono explorations permits, on June 18, 2015, in addition to its royalty interest of 1.5% NSR in the Gora Target Area, AXMIN has elected to convert its 20% interests in another 15 Target Areas into a 1.5% NSR from each Target Area. On January 12, 2016, AXMIN elected to convert its 20% interest in one new Target area into a 1.5% NSR. After these Royalty Elections, AXMIN holds a 1.5% NSR on 17 Royalty Target Areas (being Target Areas have been made Royalty Election on) in total and maintains 20% interests of Remainder Areas within the Senegal permits. Axmin’s royalty rights are intended to continue and survive the Joint Venture Agreement and remain tied to the permits themselves, irrespective of title holder.

Since August 2015, Axmin Inc. started to generate the 1.5-per-cent net-smelter-return royalty’s income from the Gora deposit. The total royalty income for the year ended December 31, 2017 was $1,585,578 (for the year ended December 31, 2016 - $980,380). The royalty is applied to the production of gold from the Gora deposit, located in the Senegal Republic. The Gora deposit is operated by Axmin's joint venture partner, Sabodala Mining Company SARL, a wholly owned subsidiary of Teranga Gold Corp.

In February 2012, AXMIN elected to hold a 1.5% NSR royalty interest in the Gora deposit. Since August 2015, Axmin Inc. started to generate the 1.5-per-cent net-smelter-return royalty’s income from the Gora deposit.

During the year ended December 31, 2017, the Company reported royalty income of $1,585,578 from Gora Projects, compared with $980,380 for the same time period of 2016.

Readers are advised that the information about the Gora project contained in this MD&A is based on information publicly disclosed by Teranga and has not been independently verified by the Company. Specifically, as a royalty holder, the Company has limited, if any, access to the Gora project and is dependent on the operator of the property and its qualified persons to provide information to the Company regarding the project or on publicly available information and the Company generally has limited or no ability to independently verify such information.

Results of Financial

For the year ended December 31, 2017, Axmin reported royalty income of $1,585,578 from Gora Projects, compared with $980,380 for the same time period of 2016.

The net income for the year ended December 31, 2017 was $1,230,930 compared to an $246,758 net loss in the same period of 2016, an increase in the net income of $1,477,688. The increase in net income was mainly due to:

Increased in royalty income of $605,198 from $980,380 in 2016 to $1,585,578 in 2017.

Decreased in expenses of $922,115 in the year ended December 31, 2017 from $1,310,383 in the year of 2016 to $388,268 in the same period of 2017. The decrease in expenses was primarily due to a $1,003,274 decrease in project costs due to the $1,000,000 consulting fee incurred in 2016 for the extension of Exploration Licenses of BAMBARI 1 and 2 and the extension of exemption from the development work and productions of the Passendro gold, which was not incurred in the year of 2017. The decrease in expenses was also due to $11,410 decrease in consulting fees, offset by a $14,283 increase in salary and wages, a $69,658 increase in share-based compensation, and a $9,078 increase in travel expenses. Offset by: 

Decreased in other income of $49,625 from $83,245 in 2016 to $33,620 in 2017.

For the fourth quarter ended December 31, 2017, the Company incurred an income of $437,814 from continuing operations compared with a loss of $841,007 from continuing operations for the quarter ended December 31, 2016, an increase in the net income of $1,278,821. The increase in net income during the quarter ended December 31, 2017 was mainly due to the followings:

Increased in royalty income of $489,441 from $125,282 in 2016 to $614,723 in 2017. 

Decreased in expenses of $957,219 in the fourth quarter of 2017 compared with the same period of 2016. The decrease in expenses was primarily due to the $1,000,000 in project costs related to consulting fee for the extension of Licences of BAMBARI 1 and 2 incurred in 2016, which was not incurred in the same fiscal year of 2017. The decrease in other income was primarily due to the decrease in loss on foreign exchange.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Here was the official company news release which describes the situation in more detail:


Symbol	C : AXM
Shares Issued	130,497,381
Close 2018-05-07	C$ 0.13
Recent Sedar Documents 
View Original Document
Axmin earns $1.2-million (U.S.) in 2017

2018-05-07 11:33 MT - News Release


Ms. Lucy Yan reports

CHAIRMAN PROVIDES AXMIN'S YEAR END 2017 FINANCIAL AND OPERATIONAL RESULTS

Axmin Inc. has released highlights from its audited annual financial statements for the year ended Dec. 31, 2017, which have been filed on SEDAR (amounts are in U.S. dollars).

2017 highlights

Financial:

Revenue of $1.6-million (2016: $1-million);
Net income of $1.2-million (2016: loss of $250,000);
Cash balance of $1.1-million (2016: $400,000).
Operational:

Revenue from the company's net smelter return (NSR) royalty with Teranga Gold Corp. for the Gora deposit has grown from $1-million in 2016 to $1.6-million in 2017. For the avoidance of doubt, at the moment, only the Gora deposit contributed the NSR royalty revenue of $1.6-million for the year 2017 to Axmin.
Axmin staff are in discussions with Teranga regarding progress on developing other properties in which Axmin has an interest.
Axmin holds an additional 16 target areas in conjunction with Teranga subject to future development with no further capital participation contribution required from Axmin.
Central African Republic (CAR):

Axmin is delighted to confirm that, on March 26, 2018, the Minister of Mining and Geology in the CAR issued an executive order No. 073/18/MMG/DIRCAB/DGM to grant Somio Toungou an extension of the period of exemption from development and exploration under the mining licence for one year, running from March 22, 2018, to March 21, 2019, relating to the Passendro gold project.
By the executive order, Aurafrique also was granted a one-year extension, running from March 22, 2018, to March 21, 2019, of an exemption from exploration and research work on the Bambari 1 and 2 exploration permits.
The situation in the CAR remains difficult, but Axmin's in-country representative, Boubacar Sidibe, has recently visited Bambari and has met with the district commissioner, Prefect of Ouaka, the Vice-Mayor of Bambari, head of MINUSCA at Bakala and representatives of the illegal miners who were at one time active on the Passendro gold project site. Axmin is maintaining excellent relations at the regional level as well as at the central government level.
Axmin regrets the instability that has plagued the CAR but is confident that stability will return under the stewardship of the current government and looks forward to working with all stakeholders to develop a safe, rapid and profitable mining operation on the company's mineral properties in the CAR.
Commenting on the 2017 annual results, Lucy Yan, Axmin's chairman, said: "During the past year of my tenure as chairman, we are starting to see some positive developments in the CAR. We believe that the duly elected government working with MINUSCA will in time bring stability to the country and specifically to the region around Ndassima, where our main asset is located. We have been in close communication with the senior ministers and officials of the governments both in Bangui and locally in Bambari and look forward to the time when we can reclaim the site to become operational again."

The counsellor to the CAR president for disarmament, demobilization, reinsertion and repatriation (DDRR), Colonel Noel Bienvenu Selesson, wrote to Axmin: "We thank you not only for the efforts made by your company but also for the reaffirmation of its commitment and its determination to go to the operation. The DDRR process is evolving. After the successful completion of the DDRR/RSS pilot project that ended on Dec. 19, 2017, we are very actively preparing for the launch of the large DDRR. The provisions in this framework, will allow your company to resume fairly quickly all its activities in the area as well as in the rest of the country."

The CAR Minister of Mining and Geology, Leopold Mboli Fatrane, also wrote to Axmin: "... the Ndassima mine is one of the main projects on which the government is setting out to revive the national economy. To this end, the government and the Integrated Multidimensional Stabilization Mission of the United Nations in Central African Republic (MINUSCA) have already undertaken the restoration of the authority of the State in the Ouaka and its surroundings."

David Weill, lead independent director of Axmin, commented: "Management has done a superb job during this time of adversity to firstly secure the financial situation of the company by strictly controlling costs and secondly develop the royalty revenue streams for the benefit of all shareholders. Management has also maintained an excellent relationship and ongoing dialogue with the government of the CAR so that, when the company regains access to and control over the mining site, the company may rapidly implement a pragmatic mining plan focusing on developing the extremely high-grade deposits that will provide operational security for our employees and contractors, require limited capital expenditures from the company, and hopefully achieve very profitable returns in a very timely fashion for our shareholders."

This press release should be read in conjunction with the company's audited annual financial statements for the year ended Dec. 31, 2017, together with its management discussion and analysis for the year ended Dec. 31, 2017, both of which are available from the company's website and on SEDAR.

About Axmin Inc.

Axmin is a Canadian exploration and development company with a strong focus on Central and West Africa. Axmin is positioned to grow in value as it progresses its Passendro gold project toward development and builds on its project pipeline focusing on transitioning from an explorer to producer.

We seek Safe Harbor.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

You seem to post a lot of messages about extremely obscure penny stocks... ones that I can't even find valid tickers for.

AXM.V for example, is $0.14 a share and barely $24,000 worth of stock exchanges hands each day. Another one you've been mentioning, TNA.V, trades less than $8,000 worth of stock each day.

Are you actually trading these? Where are you finding these?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

EPS_Investor said:


> Here was the official company news release which describes the situation in more detail ...
> 
> [ultra-long news release follows which describes how a remote mining exploration property in the central african republic has been seized by local dissidents who presumably are armed]




please do go on. This is an excellent example of penny mining stock promotion.

the drill for interested parties is to ID all of the company nobs & all of the directors (there will be crossovers). Then look up their bio histories. Chances are high that some or all will have long histories of penny mining stock promotion. It will be likely that most will have backgrounds in brokerage or finance. There will likely be a token geologist. One should check his credentials carefully. Where is his professional license as geologist registered?

so sorry, cannot spend the time to do this work myself ...


.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Penny stocks get a bad rep because people buy in based on news without actual financial understanding of the company. 90% of Venture/CSE stocks are junk/crap shoots, but if you find the companies making money, it's very difficult to lose. PHO, CTZ, FBF, TNA, I can go on and on, but those are 4 stocks out of probably 100+ that have gone down. I spend hours and hours going through Sedar quarterly results via Stockwatch(best stock site) and filter the entire exchange with market cap plays of $20 million or less. Takes many days, but anyone that has an understand of EPS(earnings per share) know exactly what these are worth. AXM is trading now based on it's cash flow profit value from their Senegal royalty, no value added from CAR coming back.

The funny thing is that people actually believe large cap companies are much safer because they have more shares out at a higher price and pay a measly 3-5% yearly return to wait, with the hopes of making 15-20% capital gain, maybe a bit more if your lucky. Takes lots of research to do this stuff and I always tell everyone to do their own DD, go to Sedar, check my numbers, etc. This is rocket science, but it takes time and talking to the company as well. Nothing is 100%, that doesn't exist. But all investments have risk and a large cap gold play is just as vulnerable as a small cap, except you can't do as well on it. 

Example, Kinross going from $5 to $6 is the same as AXM going from $0.05 to $0.06, you would make the same amount of money. Liquidity isn't always the best factor to a stock. Lots of now expensive junior EPS plays were once very illiquid until they kept putting out back to back profitable quarters and now the price is many times higher and more liquid. Look at CTZ, PHO, FBF, VGL, TNA, I had those in 2014-2015 to test my strategy and it worked. Now their 8-10 times more expensive and trade way more. Don't be fooled at what money managers have taught you, they want retail investors to be incompetent. Sedar is your best friend when doing research for investments in any equities.

Last thing, the whole purpose of a company is to MAKE MONEY. If the stock doesn't make money, I don't touch it, regardless of revenue.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Take a look at TNA.V and CAF.V, I posted those on here way before AXM. Now look at them, are they down? Not at all. They've stabilized and their still going up. As long as you add NAV every single quarter, a stock CANNOT go down unless someone needs money and has to sell, so it's a very short term pull back or the whole market corrects. But on fundamentals it cant because physical value has been added over 90 days. 

The reason why AXM went up and then down is because it went up too fast. 45 degrees is key for any stock big and small, gives the price time to consolidate as time moves on. AXM shot up too fast and was trading at a 12-13 times multiple, now it's back to 9-10 times which is very reasonable for a small cap. Imagine buying Amazon and paying 50 times multiple, it's ridiculous. 

Anyway, if AXM, CAF, TNA don't keep going up, you can delete my account on here, that's how confident I am. Not because I'm lucky, or taking a chance, I have solid evidence of growth and it cannot be disputed because it's all legal documentation.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Two videos that came out this week from reliable news sources(BBC & France 24). CAR is getting a huge boost from Russia and in return the Russians will be working on getting mining/exploration going on in the Central African Republic. This is big news because once they make it safe enough for Russia to work in the country, then Axmin Inc. will also have this ability in the near future, thus adding tremendous value back to the stock( 3 million ounce gold deposit on a $15 million market cap company)

BBC - http://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-af...ntral-african-republic-a-curious-relationship

France 24(Via Youtube) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGyv-YzQixk


The great thing is that in the meantime AXM is trading at less than a 10X earnings multiple and Teranga Gold(TGZ) still owes the company around $1.5 million USD in backlog payments. Their facility can only process enough gold ore to cover us for around $500-600K in payments. As well, there are over a dozen other targets less than 2km's away which will could very well go into production next year. The Gora claim is what made TGZ a $550 million market cap company and without it, it's not profitable, so AXM saved the company in a way.


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanks EPS for bringing this one to my attention, looks interesting. I might throw in a few hundred bucks. Will do some dd over the weekend. Overall I am quite bullish on Gold in the current worldwide political environment.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

prex said:


> Thanks EPS for bringing this one to my attention, looks interesting. I might throw in a few hundred bucks. Will do some dd over the weekend. Overall I am quite bullish on Gold in the current worldwide political environment.


No problem. I know this isn't the place for small caps and penny plays, but I do serious work to find these stocks and I think AXM is a clear example of a small gold play that has a huge proven deposit which should be back in their control shortly. On top of that they have a continuous gold royalty paying them every quarter and building their cash up, I consider it an insurance policy. 

Agreed, Gold is always a great safe haven when the world is in some turmoil.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Axmin Inc. filed their Proxy, Info Circular and AGM papers today.

https://sedar.com/DisplayCompanyDocuments.do?lang=EN&issuerNo=00003164

This was important to put out for a few reasons:

1) Shows that insiders still own over 80 of the 130.5 million common shares

2) Directors are paying themselves less than $20,000 USD per year and given that the company just made $1.2 million USD in profit, why aren't they paying themselves more?

3) Options are being renewed and expanded. 

What does this all mean? In my opinion, I see it as a clear example that they want to make their money through capital gains, aka selling common shares. They gave themselves options last September at $0.05 for the first time. Fast forward 8 months and we now have a clearer picture from their latest news release on how the country is progressing rapidly towards stabilization with the help from the AU, UN, Russia, CAR military.

Most recent news: http://axmininc.com/PRmay07_2018.php


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

EPS_Investor said:


> Agreed, Gold is always a great safe haven when the world is in some turmoil.


Yes, gold bullion is. Penny mining stocks have never been a safe haven, or even a stable investment.

Anyone interested in gold should go and purchase a physical bar and lock it up in their safe deposit box, just forget about it. This will be a far better store of wealth than any penny mining stock.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

EPS_Investor said:


> I spend hours and hours going through Sedar quarterly results via Stockwatch (best stock site) and filter the entire exchange with market cap plays of $20 million or less. Takes many days, but anyone that has an understand of EPS (earnings per share) know exactly what these are worth ...
> 
> Takes lots of research to do this stuff and I always tell everyone to do their own DD, go to Sedar, check my numbers, etc. This is rocket science.



atta boy
countdown
3-2-1-blast-off


.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

james4beach said:


> Yes, gold bullion is. Penny mining stocks have never been a safe haven, or even a stable investment.
> 
> Anyone interested in gold should go and purchase a physical bar and lock it up in their safe deposit box, just forget about it. This will be a far better store of wealth than any penny mining stock.



Not really. First off, gold is not as liquid as a stock that you can physically buy/sell from your own home. Second, Buying physical gold only gives you the advantage of the price swing which can go either way. In the case of AXM/AXMIF, the stock makes money through 1) Royalty (Pays them regardless of price and profitability) and 2) They have a multi billion dollar proven asset that they'll be getting back this year. You even give 5% of that asset value to AXM, it takes the price back to where it was in 2012 and then some since the royalty didn't start until 2015.

It's all about ratios, for example:

$5,000 invested in two ways and lets just make it easy and say gold is $1,300 an ounce and the current AXM price of $0.12

Gold bar investment - You get 3.84 ounces

AXM stock investment @ $0.12 per share - 41,000 shares

You want to hold this for 12 months TOPS and lets say gold goes to $1,500(which is possible but unlikely, $1,350-1,400 is a more realistic range). At the same time, AXM has announced several more profitable quarters, advanced operations at their CAR property and lets be super modest and say it goes up only to $0.20(adding nearly half a cent profit per quarter this will go higher, but I am trying to be negative to try and give you a worst case scenario here)

12 Month investment Total

Gold Bar - On a $5K investment, holding 3.84 ounces, buying at $1,300 and selling at $1,500, you get back $5,780

AXM stock - On a $5K investment, holding 41,000 shares, buying at $0.12 and selling at $0.20 based on EARNINGS NOT SPECULATION, you get back $8,200

Again, this is will a best case gold price and worst case stock price. 

On another note, www.NAI500.com just started working with marketing Axmin Inc. 

Life is opportunity cost and your not talking about a typical spec stock here with no reserve proven, no revenue, it's a very rare situation and I've been doing this for 14 years. Find me one similar at this market cap and price range, I will let you buy it and drive it up for you and you can take all the profit you want. Doesn't exist, there are some $50-100 mil market cap companies that are similar, but not $14-15 mil market cap.

You cannot knock a stock based on it's price unless you can back it up from the financial statements on Sedar. Otherwise it's just being ignorant and putting small caps in the same basket for no reason. I agree, 90% of penny stocks are JUNK, but this for the last time is not like the others, there's growth and you can see it from the books.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

^^


shame, shame

couldn't you at least be a fun pump like that cheeky little brat 1749mtl


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Can't pump information that already exist. A pump is made solely of fake or misleading information. That's ok, I've dealt with investors like you before. One time you got burnt because you did get pulled in by a pumper and then you'll always stigmatize penny stocks as pumps. Books don't lie, remember that. Falsification of SEDAR information is punishable by fines and jail time. I go by the audited finacials, MD&A, etc.

Anyway, lets see in 6 months if I'm wrong, then you can tell me to leave and I won't come back. But I've been at this for 14 years and learned a lot of mistakes that I don't want others to make and it all comes down to* due diligence*. Lots of people give terrible excuses like their "too busy" or "it's too hard" or "no time". Well if that's the case, why are you even on a investing site? Go hire an overpriced advisor and get them to do your trades. I worked at a financial institution and all advisors do is regurgitate the information that analysts give them without caring much about it. Like selling a product without the knowledge of the product, just wanting to get the commission. It's a toxic system but the good thing is more and more people are becoming self empowered and learning about the markets through self directed investing.

Anyway, I won't rant, you know the timeline. I will give all creditable information on here and if it doesn't pan out, then I guess you can can tell me to take a hike and I can go. But I intend to prove all the haters on here wrong through research and evidence rather than speculation and abusive posts.

Remember, I got 3 stocks on here and you have the opportunity to crucify me on any of them if they don't pan out by year end (TNA.V, CAF.V, AXM.V). 

CAF.V - Posted Feb 2018 (currently up 25%) - https://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/...king-Coal-amp-Steel-Production-Global-Opinion

TNA.V - Posted September 2017 (Currently up 100%) - https://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/121570-Canadian-Listed-Casino-amp-Gaming-Companies

AXM was posted not even a month ago and it pulled back because it moved up too fast. I want 45 degree charts and CAF/TNA shows that clearly. But now AXM is consolidating and churning stock between $0.12-0.13 and will make a move upward once their financials are out and more updates on the main project.

Talk soon.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Axmin, Teranga receive exploration permits in Senegal

2018-06-18 16:06 MT - News Release

Ms. Lucy Yan reports

NEW EXPLORATION PERMITS IN SENEGAL WITH TERANGA GOLD CORPORATION (TERANGA)

Axmin Inc. has received confirmation from Teranga that the government of the Republic of Senegal has granted two new exploration permits under the 2016 Senegalese Mining Code for Sounkounkou and Bransan, encompassing the 17 target areas that the company shares an interest in with Teranga.

The initial term of the exploration permits is for a period of four years with a requisite minimum expenditure commitment during this initial period. Thereafter, the exploration permits are renewable two times for consecutive periods not exceeding three years each, provided that Teranga has satisfied its work and expenditure commitments. The Bransan perimeter is 337.3 square kilometres and Sounkounkou is 291.7 square km, which together cover roughly 90 per cent of the prior permit areas.

Axmin chairman Lucy Yan said, "The issuance of exploration permits for the additional targets, upon which Axmin has a [net smelter return] royalty of 1.5 per cent, is very good news for our company."

About Axmin Inc.

Axmin is a Canadian exploration and development company with a strong focus on the African continent. Axmin continues to closely monitor the political situation at its feasibility-stage Passendro gold project in the Central African Republic.

We seek Safe Harbor.

© 2018 Canjex Publishing Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Well it's been just over 5 months since I started this thread and despite the hate from some people in thinking it was "pump" even though I provided solid evidence of a good investment (due diligence via Sedar), the stock is literally double now and has a fantastic 45 degree chart pattern(which is ideal)

Axmin has been growing through two different channels. First of all, the Senegal royalty payments via TGZ.T have been constant, so this junior is a rare small cap EPS(earnings per share) play still. In fact, they just cleaned up their balance sheet as the company is ready to go back to The Central African Republic in the next 1-2 months to resume working on their 4.1 million ounce gold deposit. This deposit is real, proven, has a 43-101 indicated report and could be one of the lowest cost producers in the world (on AXM website it has cost per tonne at $484). 

Given the latest deal with Barrick/Randgold, it's clear to see that Africa, despite the risks, is the place to invest in. NPV(Net Present Value) on Axmin's Passendro deposit is around $500 million USD. So think about adding that size of asset to a $35 million market cap company, it would obviously make the stock move up. 

For those that think otherwise, please do your research on The Central African Republic and see what has happened over the last 8 months. Passendro was actually mentioned on the USGS(Global Metal Reserves) report as the only large scale gold mine in the CAR. 

One last thing to leave people with is this: Do some research on La Mancha Resources LMA.T. Same scenario as AXM.V , went from $0.05 to $4 because they lost their asset in Somalia, had the government secure it so they could go back, then a billionaire from Egypt bought it. AXM has the asset, CAR government is going to secure the asset for them, it's around the same size as LMA's and there's two billionaires involved with the company. Big guys don't waste time with small caps unless the ROI is immense.

Recent news & Financials:

*Axmin to settle $2M (U.S.) debt with shares, cash

2018-10-10 12:09 MT - News Release

Ms. Lucy Yan reports

AXMIN ANNOUNCES SETTLEMENT OF ACCOUNTS PAYABLE

Axmin Inc. has entered into an agreement to settle a long-standing accounts payable by the company.

As previously announced on Nov. 15, 2013, the company entered into a consultancy agreement to assist Axmin with securing its ownership of licences in the Central African Republic. Under this consulting agreement, the consultant was entitled to remuneration upon the successful completion of its services. The total outstanding payments due under this consulting agreement amount to $2-million (U.S.) and were duly recorded in the company's accounts payable. The company has benefited from the renewal of its respective licences and permits, and is in good standing with the government of the Central African Republic.

After extended negotiations, as referenced in the company's management's discussion and analysis for the six months ended June 30, 2018, and 2017, the company has agreed to a settlement of this accounts payable by making a payment of $1.2-million (U.S.) and issuing 3.46 million shares of Axmin at a price of 30 cents per share. The transaction relating to the settlement agreement was unanimously approved by the board of Axmin and has also received conditional approval from the TSX Venture Exchange. Closing of the transaction will occur immediately following final approval from the TSX-V.

The shares issued pursuant to the above-referenced settlement agreement will be subject to transfer restrictions under a two-year lock-up agreement, during which time the shares may not be sold. The transfer restrictions under the lock-up agreement will expire two years plus one day from the date of grant.

Lucy Yan, chairman of Axmin, commented: "The company appreciates the assistance and value provided during this difficult period of force majeure. Axmin also appreciates the patience provided in settling this long-outstanding invoice and the confidence expressed in our company by the acceptance of shares in lieu of a cash payment. The resulting improvement of Axmin's balance sheet is very good news for our company and we look forward to getting back on site in the Central African Republic as soon as possible."

About Axmin Inc.

Axmin is a Canadian exploration and development company with a strong focus on the African continent. Axmin continues to closely monitor the political situation at its feasibility-stage Passendro gold project in the Central African Republic.

We seek Safe Harbor.*

Q2 results (end of August) - Q3 will be out end of November

AXM.V Q2 2018 Results (Financials + MD&A) Ending June 30th 2018
All information is available through Sedar. Numbers below are in US Dollars

Tickers: AXM (CDN) & AXMIF (US)
Price: $0.17
Common Shares: 130,497,381
Options: 8,240,000
Insider/Institutional Holdings: 82,089,114 – 63%

ASSETS
Cash: $1,944,449
Receivables: $577,237
Prepaid Expenses: 5,487
Total Assets: $2,527,173

LIABILITIES
Accounts Payable: $2,376,429
Due To Related Parties: $189,810
Liabilities Of Discounted Operations: $323,103
Total Liabilities: $2,889,342

Three Month Period (Q2)
Revenue: $576,643
Expenses: $146,071
Net Income: $415,900

Earnings Per Share - $415,900 X 1.30(CDN Exchange) = $542,111 / 130.5 Mil Shares = 0.0042c

Six Month Period (Q1 & Q2)
Revenue: $1,067,194
Expenses: $263,256
Net Income For Period: $802,015

Earnings Per Share - $802,015 X 1.30(CDN Exchange) = $1,042,619 / 130.5 mil Shares = 0.008c 


Central African Republic – Passendro Gold Project

The Company’s primary asset is the Passendro gold project, which is situated in the centre of a 25-year Mining License (355 sq km) that was awarded to AXMIN in August 2010. At the same time, the Company was also awarded two, three-year renewable Exploration Licenses, Bambari 1 and 2 (1,240 sq km), which ring fence the Mining License and cover a 90 km strike along the highly prospective Bambari greenstone belt.

The Company through its in-country staff have maintained close communications with senior ministers and officials in Bangui and also in Bambari which is the closest city to the Company’s asset near Ndassima. AXMIN’s country representative Mr. Boubacar Sidbe recently meet with the Vice Mayor of Bambari and Sub-prefect to discuss the situation on the ground and express the Company’s desire to get back on site. Meetings have also been held with the Mining Minister and Chief of the Office of the Head of State. AXMIN remains confident that stability will eventually return to the country and that the Company will be well positioned and ready to work with the elected government of the CAR to develop a pragmatic mining plan focusing on the extremely high-grade deposits that will be safe for our employees and contractors, have limited capital expenditure and hopefully achieve very profitable returns in a very timely fashion for shareholders

As announced on November 15, 2013, the Company entered into an agreement to secure its ownership of the licenses in the CAR. Under this agreement the consultant was entitled to remuneration upon the successful completion of its services. The total outstanding payments due under this agreement amount to US$2,000,000. Axmin’s management are actively pursuing negotiations to resolve this account payable on substantially better economic terms for the Company. A further announcement will be made when appropriate.

This impairment recognized in the financial statements does not in any way mean that the Company is relinquishing its rights to the assets and it reflects the utmost conservative view by management on the objective circumstances and will be reviewed annually and subject to recovery when certain conditions are met pursuant to the accounting standards the Company has adopted.

The Company engaged a consulting company to assist the Company to obtain compensation for its mining properties damage or loss resulted from the civil war in CAR, which amounts to around XAF 18,000,000,000 ($29.0 million) from the government of CAR. In the event that the compensation from the government is received by the Company, the consulting company will be entitled to receive 15% of the total compensation.

Senegal Joint Venture

On February 28, 2012, AXMIN and its joint venture partner and manager, Sabodala Mining Company SARL (“SMC”), a whollyowned subsidiary of Teranga Gold Corporation (“Teranga”) amended its 2008 joint venture agreement. At the time, Teranga had earned an 80% interest in the Sounkounkou, Heremokono and Sabodala NW explorations licenses (the “Project”) located in the Birimian belt of eastern Senegal, by spending US$6 million on exploration. AXMIN has retained a 20% interest in the Project. The amended joint venture and royalty agreement (the “Agreement”) supersedes and replaces the original joint venture agreement.

On June 18, 2015, in addition to its royalty interest of 1.5% NSR in the Gora Target Area, AXMIN has elected to convert its 20% interests in another 15 Target Areas into a 1.5% NSR from each Target Area. On January 12, 2016, AXMIN elected to convert its 20% interest in one new Target area into a 1.5% NSR. After this Royalty Election, AXMIN holds a 1.5% NSR on 17 Royalty Target Areas (being Target Areas have been made Royalty Election on) in total and maintains 20% interests of Remainder Areas within the Senegal permits. The free carried interest of US$2.5 million granted to AXMIN under the Agreement has been depleted on account of its 20% Participation Interest in respect of all Participation Target Areas (being areas subject to exploration and both parties remain their respective interests (Teranga – 80% and AXMIN – 20%)). No further participation contribution needs to be made by AXMIN beyond this $2.5 million free carried interest with respect to the Participation Target Areas where a Royalty Election has been made.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Axmin earns $310,826 (U.S.) in Q3 2018

2018-11-28 09:08 MT - News Release

Ms. Lucy Yan reports

AXMIN ANNOUNCES FINANCIAL RESULTS FOR THE THREE MONTHS ENDING SEPTEMBER 30, 2018

Axmin Inc. has released its financial and operating results for the three months ended Sept. 30, 2018. All amounts included in this news release are in United States dollars

Highlights:

During the three months ended Sept. 30, 2018, the company reported royalty income of $147,488 from Gora projects, compared with $273,516 for the same time period of 2017.
The net income for the three months ended Sept. 30, 2018, was $310,826 compared with $206,789 in the same period of 2017.
Liquidity and capital resources

At Sept. 30, 2018, the company had cash on deposit in the amount of $2,250,907, accounts and other receivables of $153,047, and prepaid expenses of $2,105. Royalty income receivable of $147,487 has been received subsequent to the period ended Sept. 30, 2018.

Net assets increased to $777,226 at Sept. 30, 2018, compared with negative $1,215,536 at Dec. 31, 2017.

Outlook

The company is very pleased with the progress made to strengthen the balance sheet by settling the long-standing accounts payable. Axmin is looking forward to becoming operational again in the Central African Republic (CAR) as soon as conditions allow.

Resignation of chief financial officer

Jin Kuang has tendered her resignation and David de Jongh Weill has been appointed as the chief financial officer, effective from Nov. 15, 2018. In addition to having already served as chief financial officer of a listed public company, Mr. Weill has served as chairman of four companies listed in Toronto, London and Sydney.

Mr. Weill commented: "It is a privilege to serve Axmin as chief financial officer at this exciting time as we are making the requisite preparations to become operational again in the CAR. I believe that the duly elected government has laid a strong foundation for peace and stability in the country, and that it is now only a question of time for our company to be back on site and operational once more at the Passendro asset."

About Axmin Inc.

Axmin is a Canadian exploration and development company with a strong focus on the African continent. Axmin continues to closely monitor the political situation at its feasibility-stage Passendro gold project in the Central African Republic.

We seek Safe Harbor.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Price has been around 25 cents since mid-Oct.
It was 14 cents when EPS started this thread in May.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

It's impossible to know whether EPS_Investor is a legitimate, independent investor, or if they are someone paid by people related to the company in order to pump and promote the stock. Even if they are independent and have no relationship with Axmin, they could simply be trying to pump the stock price for short term benefit.

This kind of thing is very common with penny stocks, venture listings, and mining stocks.

AXM.V trades an average of 59,000 shares daily. At around 27 cents a share over the last month, this means only about $16,000 worth of this stock trades on a daily basis. When the day comes that someone decides to sell more than about $20,000 worth of shares, the price will plummet. For example if someone is holding a $200,000 position in the stock and tries selling it, that's 770,000 shares or 13X normal daily volume. The moment they sell that, they will pound the price into the ground.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

james4beach said:


> It's impossible to know whether EPS_Investor is a legitimate, independent investor, or if they are someone paid by people related to the company in order to pump and promote the stock. Even if they are independent and have no relationship with Axmin, they could simply be trying to pump the stock price for short term benefit.
> 
> This kind of thing is very common with penny stocks, venture listings, and mining stocks.
> 
> AXM.V trades an average of 59,000 shares daily. At around 27 cents a share over the last month, this means only about $16,000 worth of this stock trades on a daily basis. When the day comes that someone decides to sell more than about $20,000 worth of shares, the price will plummet. For example if someone is holding a $200,000 position in the stock and tries selling it, that's 770,000 shares or 13X normal daily volume. The moment they sell that, they will pound the price into the ground.


Pump eh? You have done your research and realize the asset they hold is equivalent to what companies 10-20 times their market cap usually have in terms of value. Find me an equivalent gold play with positive cash flow and insider support like Axmin and I will never post again. I'm posting because this thing is legit unique and hasn't started to wake up yet because the company needs to announce going back to CAR, which could be anytime next year. 

$30 mil market cap with a $500 million USD gold asset that's proven, not made up. I doubt we will see this scenario play out again, but it does happen every 5-6 years.

Research La Mancha Resources, went from $0.05 to $3, identical scenario except Somalian gold asset and Egyptian billionaire. Military secured the asset again, stock went up and was bought up.

You don't have to buy this play, just keep an eye on it. Merry Christmas everyone, all the best in 2019. 

PS: Volume will pick up once people see it's real again. Even with 99% certainty, there will be sideline investors that want 100% certainty and will paid 2-3 times the price for it. I'm all about early bird gets the worm, lowest cost, best ROI. Also I would love to see someoen dump a a million shares, the level 2 looks thin but there's actually lots of buy orders. Problem is their always on the alternate markets (ICE, Pure, Chi, etc) which have taken 25-30% of the average daily volume since things picked up after the summer. It's ridiculous but nothing we can do about it.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

AXMIN CFO Says Finances, Turnaround in CAR Drove 2018 Gains

Olivia Da Silva - December 24th, 2018

Despite staying quiet on the news front in 2018, AXMIN (TSXV:AXM) had a wildly successful year with regard to its share price, which is currently up nearly 700 percent year-to-date.

In a conversation with the Investing News Network (INN), AXMIN CFO David Weill shared insight on the spike, which he says was driven by three main factors, including a royalty stream in Senegal with miner Teranga Gold (TSX:TGZ) for the Gora deposit.

“If you just look at our accounts, we’re cashflow profitable [and] accounting profitable, just on the royalty stream that we have now from Teranga on one site, which is the Gora site, and we have 17 more potential sites to be developed with Teranga,” Weill said. “The second factor is definitely the Central African Republic (CAR) geopolitical situation turning the corner.”

The company, whose Passendro gold project is located in the CAR, has faced hiccups over the last year due to a turbulent time in the the country with relation to local security issues. However, according to Weill, things have started to simmer down in the country through avenues like military reforms and support from countries like France and Russia.

As for the third factor pushing AXMIN ahead, Weill pointed to the company cleaning up its balance sheet and being in a “very strong financial situation.” This stems in part from the company’s royalty agreement with Teranga, mentioned above, which still stands to expand.

“We had numerous properties in Senegal that we basically farmed out to Teranga where we would do a joint development and, since we’re focusing really on the CAR property, we opted to go for a NSR — net smelter return royalty — so we simply take 1.5 percent off the top,” Weill said.

“The first property that came into production was the Gora deposit, which was a huge winner, but we have 17 more. We don’t know what Teranga is planning to do with the additional properties. They do look highly prospective to us, but the fundamental decision now as to exploration and then eventual production lies with Teranga,” he explained.

As mentioned, despite its major share price gain AXMIN put out minimal press releases throughout the year. In fact, the company released a statement in August explaining it was unsure of any specific reason for increased market activity.

However, at the time, AXMIN had been working to settle a drawn-out accounts payable issue with a consultant that helped secure its ownership of licenses in the CAR. Weill told INN that the statement was a standard way of informing the TSX that nothing with the dispute had been officially resolved yet, but also said he feels the growth in activity came from the market re-evaluating the CAR’s profitability.

“We were in the process of getting TSX approval for eliminating the accounts payable, which we did by issuing shares of about three times the market price, and also paying a certain amount of cash,” he said. “But that transaction was not complete, and the market had no knowledge of it. What the market was doing, in my opinion, was reassessing the prospects of the CAR as a country.”

With the CAR’s geopolitical situation now on the rise and AXMIN’s check book being a clean slate, the company has plans in 2019 to step up its online presence and further develop its assets.

“I think you’re seeing the very beginning of it in that we’re going to be highly communicative,” Weill said.

“We’re going to be far more proactive in our press releases and we’re basically looking to develop our in-country staff, further our relationship with the government and the government agencies that will be directly involved with our operation. We’re going to be actively soliciting strategic partners to assist us in developing the assets and we’re really just going to take it from there.”

As of Monday (December 24) at 1:00 p.m. EST, AXMIN’s share price was sitting at C$0.235, up 683.33 percent year-to-date.

Don’t forget to follow us @INN_Resource for real-time news updates!

Securities Disclosure: I, Olivia Da Silva, hold no direct investment interest in any company mentioned in this article.

Editorial Disclosure: The Investing News Network does not guarantee the accuracy or thoroughness of the information reported in the interviews it conducts. The opinions expressed in these interviews do not reflect the opinions of the Investing News Network and do not constitute investment advice. All readers are encouraged to perform their own due diligence.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

AXMIN Chairman and CEO Provides Update for 2019

https://www.newsfilecorp.com/release/42166/AXMIN-Chairman-and-CEO-Provides-Update-for-2019

Vancouver, British Columbia--(Newsfile Corp. - January 14, 2019) - AXMIN Inc. (TSXV: AXM) ("AXMIN" or the "Company") Chairman and CEO Lucy Yan provides an update for 2019 commenting as follows:

2018 was a transformational year for our Company. Royalty payments together with the resolution of the long-standing accounts payable have placed AXMIN on a strong foundation and we intend to build on this foundation in 2019. Our main focus will be to become operational in the Central African Republic (CAR) to develop the Passendro asset.

AXMIN has maintained a constant presence in country during this difficult time and enjoys an excellent relationship with the authorities in Bangui and also in Bambari. We are monitoring the security situation carefully and when security returns, we have plans in place to renew our operation. We note that the CAR arm forces (FACA) have been deployed to Bambari and are now being deployed in surrounding areas. We are informed by the authorities in Bangui that we should anticipate being operational again in the near future.

To this end, we are expanding our presence in country and will add additional senior staff to assist this process. AXMIN has been approached by several potential strategic partners to assist with the development of the asset. The Company will commence a formal process to select the strategic partner once we have clarity on timing the return to Ndassima. We have completed an online data room for this purpose. The selection criteria will favor very large well capitalized companies with mining and infrastructure construction experience in Africa. The first objective will be to complete a site survey and then commence a phased development plan with rapid production being the priority.

Going forward, AXMIN will have two distinct parts to our operation in that we anticipate having royalty income from our assets and having operational income from the CAR asset. In order to better facilitate transparency and maximize shareholder value, the Company is investigating how best to structure these two separate activities. AXMIN is taking advice in this regard and may create a separate entity for the purpose of realizing royalty income from Senegal and other potential assets that may be added.

In 2019, the Company looks forward to being more communicative with our shareholders. We have commenced a presence on social media and will be providing an updated company presentation as well. Management is looking forward to another strong year for the Company in 2019 and will keep the market updated with further press releases on each of the matters above when appropriate.

About AXMIN

AXMIN is a Canadian exploration and development company with a strong focus on the African continent. AXMIN continues to closely monitor the political situation at its Feasibility Stage Passendro Gold Project in the Central African Republic. For more information regarding AXMIN visit our website at www.axmininc.com. Please also visit us on Facebook.

For additional information, please contact AXMIN Inc.:

Lucy Yan 
Chairman and CEO 
[email protected] 
AXMIN Inc.

General Enquiries 
David de Jongh Weill
Chief Financial Officer and Corporate Secretary 
[email protected]

+65 9781 8281

Investor Relations 
[email protected] 
www.axmininc.com﻿


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Great news release today! The pullback happened from someone with a big block taking profits after Christmas, so cheap way to add before things progress in CAR.

For those that like to knock me on here, take a look at the casino stock thread I started and the push on TNA.V. 200% gain in 18 months with full DD along the way. I hope you respect my posts more now rather than just knock them without evidence.

Anyway, Barrick/Randgold signaled that Africa is the place to be and today Goldcorp/Newmont did a deal. So M&A in the gold space is starting and Axmin says they have several large companies interested? Doesn't surprise me when their 43-101 report with a proven resource clearly stated costs sub $500 per tonne.

The royalty spin off sounds nice too. Small cap gold play with a large cap worthy gold deposit and royalty stream, should be the gem of the TSXV gold plays.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Peace deal announced today, along with the embargo ending later this year. So the Central African Republic will be operational again and Axmin Inc. stuck it out for 7 years with a multi billion dollar asset. Now it's time to go back with a joint venture partner(as stated in the January 14th 2019 news) and get Passendro into production. All major news channels are announcing this today and if you want investment exposure into the country, only AXM.V exists as a public vessel.

Central African Republic agrees peace deal with rebel groups
55 minutes ago
Share this with Facebook Share this with Messenger Share this with Twitter Share this with Email Share
Image copyrightAFP
Image caption
AU commissioner Smail Chergui (c) helped broker the talks in Khartoum
A peace deal between the government of the Central African Republic (CAR) and 14 rebel groups has been struck after talks in Sudan, officials say.

The deal was announced by the UN mission in CAR, known as Minusca, and the African Union (AU), which both sponsored the talks in Khartoum.

"This is a great day for Central African Republic and all its people," said AU commissioner Smail Chergui.

The government said the peace deal would be signed in Bangui soon.

Details of the agreement have not been released and analysts caution that previous peace deals have all collapsed.

Skip Twitter post by @UN_CAR
View image on Twitter
View image on Twitter

MINUSCA
✔
@UN_CAR
Central African @GouvCF and 14 armed groups reached an agreement at Kharthoum peace talks – The meeting started on 24 January with @AU_Chergui facilitation and @UN support #CARpeace #AfricanInitiative

12
7:50 AM - Feb 2, 2019
15 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy
Report
End of Twitter post by @UN_CAR
CAR, which has been unstable since gaining independence from France in 1960, was plunged into turmoil in 2013 when Muslim rebels from the Seleka umbrella group seized power in the majority-Christian country.

A band of mostly Christian militias, called the anti-Balaka, rose up to counter the Seleka.

Central African Republic profile
The country where teachers have disappeared
Thousands have been killed in the violence and more than one million internally displaced. An estimated 570,000 people have fled abroad.

"We have finalised a peace agreement in Khartoum, enabling the people of Central African Republic to embark on a path of reconciliation, agreement and development," Mr Chergui tweeted on Saturday.

Image Copyright @[email protected]_CHERGUI
Report
The government of President Faustin-Archange Touadera also confirmed the agreement on Twitter.

"This agreement should be initialled tomorrow (Sunday) and its signing will take place in Bangui in a few days," the tweet added.

A spokesman for the FPRC armed faction said consensus had been reached on sticking points which included an amnesty for militia fighters and an inclusive government.

"We were able to agree on what is essential for the Central African Republic - peace. We hope this agreement will bring back social cohesion to the country," Abakar Sabom said.

The conflict in Central African Republic
Image copyrightAFP
In 2013, Muslim militias called the Seleka seized power in Central African Republic
Largely Christian fighters known as the anti-Balaka took up arms to fight back
More than a million people have since been displaced by continued fighting, and thousands killed
About 13,000 United Nations peacekeepers are deployed in the country at a cost of nearly $900m (£688m) per year in the mission known as Minusca


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

The Government of the Central African Republic (CAR) Announces a Peace Agreement with Armed Groups

Vancouver, British Columbia--(Newsfile Corp. -February 12, 2019) - AXMIN Inc.(TSXV: AXM) ("AXMIN" or the "Company") notes the following news release.

OnSaturday February 2, 2019 the Government of the CAR announced on social media that an agreement for peace had been made at the talks taking place in Khartoum. The Government stated that the agreement would be initialed on Sunday February 3, 2019 and thereafter it was signed in Bangui onFebruary 6th.

The agreement comes after discussions that were facilitated in Khartoum by the African Union and the Untied Nations with assistance from Russia. The key points of this agreement are:
An immediate cessation of violence by the armed groups against defense and security forces, UN personnel, humanitarian workers and the general population.
The armed groups will respect the legitimacy of the CAR's institutions and will disband.
The Government will analyse the reintegration of the leaders of the armed groups who previously served as civil servants or in the military.
The Government will set up a Truth, Justice, Reparation and Reconciliation Commission within 90 days.
The parties to the agreement will undertake to set up mixed security units that will include both the defense and security forces as well as former members of the armed groups.
A Prime Minister will be appointed drawn from a representative of the former armed groups.
The former armed groups will have the right to start political parties without hindrance.
Ambassador Smail Chergui, the African Union Commissioner for Peace and Security stated on social media:

… I am humbled to announce that with the exemplary cooperation I received from both the Government of the CAR(@GouvCF) and the 14 armed groups, we have secured a#peaceagreementtodayin the interest of the people of#CAR.

Separately onThursday January 31, 2019 the United Nations Security Council voted unanimously on a resolution drafted by France that provides for a road map to lift the arms embargo on the CAR. This resolution states that the Council will establish requisite benchmarks byApril 30, 2019 and will assess progress on these benchmarks byJuly 31, 2019. The Council will then review the arms embargo measures bySeptember 30,2019.

The resolution welcomes 'the significant efforts made by the CAR authorities' to advance security sector reform, including by developing a national defense plan and national security policy. This resolution acknowledged 'the urgent need for the CAR authorities to train and equip their defense and security forces to be able to respond proportionately to threats to the security of all citizens in the CAR.' The Council stated that it had granted several exemptions to allow shipments of weapons from France, Russia, China, the United States and Belgium for the CAR's army.

AXMIN's Chairman and CEO Lucy Yan stated:

AXMIN is delighted to hear that a peace agreement has been reached in Khartoum and hope that this agreement will be honored and bring security and stability to the CAR. The Company believes that the combination of the agreement together with the eventual lifting of the arms embargo should provide both the framework for stability and also the effective method of enforcement by equipping and deploying the military forces of the Government of the CAR. We look forward to being back on site and working on developing the Passendro asset as soon as conditions allow in the near future.

A further press release regarding the security situation in Ndassima, the location of the Company's Passendro asset, will be made when appropriate to do so.

About AXMIN

AXMIN is a Canadian exploration and development company with a strong focus on the African continent. AXMIN continues to closely monitor the political situation at its Passendro Gold Project in the Central African Republic. For more information regarding AXMIN visit our website atwww.axmininc.com. Please also follow us on Facebook.https://www.facebook.com/axmininc

For additional information, please contact AXMIN Inc.:

Lucy Yan
Chairman and CEO
[email protected]
AXMIN Inc.

General Enquiries
David de Jongh Weill
Chief Financial Officer and Corporate Secretary
[email protected]
+65 9781 8281

Investor Relations
[email protected]
www.axmininc.com


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Multi year high reached this week. The Central African Republic is now becoming stable and the company will likely be back on it's gold deposit before the summer with their newly chosen large cap joint venture partner, as mentioned in the January 2019 news. NPV was $330 million USD in 2011 with $1,100 gold. Easy dollar target by year end, if not more. That's not including the great cash flow from Senegal and their royalty payments every quarter.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

New article by NAI500 on Axmin Inc. This was posted on a major Asian social media site QQ yesterday and below is the translation:


*In the article on why pennies should be included in your portfolio , we have mentioned that junior mining companies are a very important category, although most of the junior mining companies’ stocks are in a state of low trading and price all the year round, but grasp At several specific points in time, investing in junior mining companies can still quickly achieve ultra-high returns, which is unmatched by other types of stocks.

In the current trend of resource market, many companies are expected to rise, especially as gold prices are optimistic, gold mining stocks are worth looking forward to.

Recently, Toronto-based gold primary exploration company AXMIN (TSXV: AXM ) stocks are amazing (with photos), doubling the gains in four trading days, bringing investors a gratifying return.

AXMIN(TSXV:AXM) Axmin Jan 22 - Feb 19, 2019
AXMIN is principally engaged in the exploration and development of gold projects located in Africa. In fact, in the past 2018, the company's share price has been launched from the bottom, and the stock price has nearly doubled in the whole year. That is to say, if an investor holds AXMIN stock in early 2018, its assets have been turned over. Ten times, this is an impossible income for ordinary stock investment.

Moreover, all of this happened when the company's news was relatively calm, indicating that the source of the increase was not the company's public relations hype, but the changes in the relevant environment and the improvement of the company's own cash flow.

In the interview, David Weill, the company's chief financial officer, mentioned three main factors driving the stock price increase: First, benefit from the flow of royalties generated by the company's Gora deposit jointly developed by Teranga Gold (TSX:TGZ) in Senegal, the company's The cash flow is excellent and the profit of the accounting accounts is realized. The company also has 17 potential deposits developed with Teranga that are expected to generate more revenue for the company.

The second factor is that the geopolitical situation in the Central African Republic is improving. AXMIN's main asset is the Passendro Gold Project, located in the Central African Republic, where AXMIN acquired a 25-year mining permit area (355 square kilometers) in August 2010. At the same time, the company also obtained two three-year, renewable exploration licenses: Bambari 1 and 2 (1,240 square kilometers), which surround the mining permit area and cover a 90-kilometer trend along the vast expanse of the Bambari Greenstone Belt. band.

However, the Central African Republic has been in a state of turmoil for many years and the conflict between local armed groups has directly led to the stagnation of AXMIN’s project development. Recently, under the mediation of the international community, the security situation in the Central African Republic has improved. On February 6, 2019, the Central African Republic government and 14 armed groups in the country officially signed a peace agreement at the presidential palace in the capital, Bangui, meaning that the situation in the region has begun to stabilize, and the exploration and mining of AXMIN projects is expected to proceed smoothly. Become the main driving force for the company's stock price to rise rapidly.

The third major factor driving the rise in stock prices is that the company is cleaning up its balance sheet and its current financial position is optimistic. In 2008, Teranga invested US$6 million in exploration expenses and acquired an 80% interest in several exploration licenses in Senegal. AXMIN retained 20% of the project. In February 2012, AXMIN and Teranga revised the joint venture agreement. Under the new agreement, AXMIN chose to hold 1.5% of the net smelting rights of the Gora deposit. Since August 2015, AXMIN has received 1.5% net smelting royalties from the Gora deposit.

In the future, AXMIN will focus on projects in the Central African Republic and hand over several minerals in Senegal to Teranga for joint development. The company only charges a premium of 1.5% of total revenue. The success of the Gora deposit provided financial security for the development of Passondro assets by AXMIN, and the signing of the Central African Republic peace agreement further became a catalyst for AXMIN stock movements.

According to AXMIN's plan, the company will increase communication with investors in 2019, actively establish relationships with relevant government agencies, expand its influence in the Central African Republic, and strive to find strategic partners with strong capital and rich mining experience. Develop Passersono assets and fully enter the active business period.

The trend of the AXMIN compound once again verified several key points of the investment in the pennies of the junior mining companies : the holding of the asset development environment; the emergence of positive cash flow and increased expectations; the market holding mineral products is on the rise. As a gold mineral exploration company, AXMIN is a three-time all-in-one, so it has become the super darling of the market.*


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Axmin Receives $300K Royalty Payment From Teranga Gold

TGZ numbers are out. I estimated they would be getting around $300k for the quarter. Teranga still owes around $600-700K in payments which will likely paid over the next two quarters. Given Axmin's strict costs, the company should earn around $140-150K USD net profit for Q4 2018 and over $1 million USD for 2019. Again we are waiting for CAR to get going, but Senegal is a nice added bonus in the meantime. Plus we could be working on new targets right now given that Gora mining is completed and there are advanced stage targets within 1-3km's.

TGZ Year End - Feb 2019
AXM Year End - Apr 2019 (Books will be cleaned as per October 2018)

TGZ Q1 2019 - Apr 2019
AXM Q1 2019 - May 2019

TGZ Q2 2019 - Jul 2019
AXM Q2 2019 - Aug 2019 

Another note, for any new possible targets on the 337km2 lease, Axmin still owns a 20% interest. However the 17 targets currently identified, the company has a 1.5% NSR. 

From page 36 of TGZ year end results:

The joint venture partner of the exploration permit has elected a 1.5 percent net smelter royalty on all currently identified targets within the original Sounkounkou permit and including the Gora project in exchange for its fully participatory 20 percent interest. The joint venture partner retains a 20 percent participatory right for any new exploration targets identified or to elect the royalty.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Axmin Inc Has Been Added To CAR Government Mining Site. This means that any rumours or speculation about Russians, other companies or the CAR government taking over the mining site are 100% nonsense. It belongs to the Axmin shareholders and will be put into production. 43-101 in 2011 stated 2 million ounces indicated and 2 million inferred with an average grade of 2 grams per tonne. Illegal mining was calculated at 15kg a month with a maximum potential loss of 40,000 ounces over a 6 year period. The operation is very low cost and could generate significant earnings based on the feasibility study. 

https://mines.gouv.cf/page/32/les-projets]https://mines.gouv.cf/page/32/les-projets

https://mines.gouv.cf/projet/78/pro...nes.gouv.cf/projet/78/projet-or-axmin-inc-rca

Translated from French to English:

AXMIN GOLD PROJECT INC.-RCA

Axmin Inc. is a Canadian company operating in the gold sector in the Central African Republic for an industrial mine. 
•
Gold exploration and exploitation object 

• Legal basis 
Convention signed on 27/01/2006 with the Central African State for a period of 25 years. 
License to mine the Passendro Gold Mine: Somio Toungou (357km²) awarded by Decree No. 10.231 of August 05, 2010. 
Research Permit: Bambari 1 & 2 (913km²) awarded by Decree No. 10.233 of August 07, 2010, of which objective is to increase the resources and extend the duration of mine operation. 

• Location: Prefecture of OUAKA (Bambari) 

• Work done 
Somio Toungou - Feasibility studies completed but need for a re-evaluation of the resources at the restart of the project. 
Aurafrique: geophysics, drilling research (DD, RC, etc.) 

• Current situation
After a suspension of activities since the year 2012 for reasons of "Force Majeure" Axmin Inc. - RCA has brought together all administrative conditions for the resumption of its activities. 
She is currently waiting for deployment. 

• Outlook
Construction of infrastructure for an industrial gold mine.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

New 52 week high today, almost a quad move since i started posting on here. Like I said before, the asset is REAL and VALUABLE. still trading at 1/10th the NPV($330 million USD based on $1,100 gold) because we need the company to announce that their officially going back and with that large cap JV partner. Then my target is around $1 because all financing issues for Passendro are solved, no dilution or debt equity needed, so that's de-risked.

The key to this play was China and Russia, they basically control CAR now. China needs those resources as well as Russia, so they'll do whatever to make it happen. Axmin is majority owned by a Chinese billionaire out of Shanghai, so he has lots of connections to make sure production gets going and the CAR government keeps things kosher and secure. Very rare situation, similar to La Mancha Resources which went from $0.05 to $3.50 in two years, except they were in Somalia and it was an Egyptian billionaire involved. Other than that, same situation with rebels taking their mine and they got it back, sold it, huge premium made.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Axmin appoints Jiang as CEO of Somio, Aurafrique

2019-04-10 05:55 MT - News Release


Ms. Lucy Yan reports

AXMIN INC ANNOUNCES NEW SENIOR MANAGEMENT APPOINTMENTS

Axmin Inc. has appointed Lifei Jiang as chief executive officer of Somio Toungou SA and chief executive officer of Aurafrique SARL in Central African Republic and Jean Qian as board secretary and chief executive officer assistant of Axmin.

Mr. Lifei Jiang benefits form over fifteen years of senior operational experience in Africa in the investment, construction and mining industries. He has served as project manager, vice general manager and general manager for the Chinese states owned enterprises China Geo-Engineering Corporation (CGC) and CGCOC Group Company Limited in several African countries where he was directly responsible for project management, bidding, financial controls, team building, and market development.

Mr. Jiang is extremely familiar with local traditions and cultures, different applicable mining laws and effective operational procedures for delivering mining operations in Africa. For AXMIN, Mr. Jiang will be managing the in-country operations of the Company.

Mr. Qian benefits from experience in senior administration of Chinese companies working with international counterparties to manage projects within and outside of China. He has been responsible for coordination and international communication in large events, as well as corporate news releases and translations.

AXMIN's Chairman and CEO Lucy Yan sated:

AXMIN is very pleased to appoint Mr. Jiang and Mr. Qian to assist the company with our in-country operations and international co-ordination. We believe these key staff additions will assist the Company as we fully restart our operations in the Central African Republic in the near future. We are very excited to see the improving security developments in the region around our mining asset and will provide a further update in this regard.

About AXMIN

AXMIN is a Canadian exploration and development company with a strong focus on the African continent. AXMIN continues to closely monitor the security situation at its Passendro Gold Project in the Central African Republic. For more information regarding AXMIN visit our website at www.axmininc.com. Please follow us on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/axmininc

We seek Safe Harbor.

© 2019 Canjex Publishing Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

We should see year end results end of April. TGZ already posted a $300K payment to AXM, so I think an estimate of $150K net profit is likely given their low cash burn. As well, we should see an update in a few weeks too.

Once CAR is up and running with the JV partner(as mentioned in the January news) then this stock will really pick up in terms of share value and daily volume liquidity. I know there are lots of heavy hitters on the sidelines that will pull the trigger as soon as Axmin makes it all official.

It's still a unique situation and anyone who has done their due diligence will know this is a "La Mancha Resources" type play all over again, that went from $0.05 cents to $3.50 after they got their mine back from rebels and then sold to an Egyptian Billionaire, look it up on Google. Another kind of similar play in motion right now is RML.T which is owed $2 billion by the Venezuela government, unlikely to get it but possible. 

These are all geo political mining plays where the asset exists and there's no risk in the asset value, just more dependent on when the companies can get to them and extract the value.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Great article below, talks about how there are no rebels or Russians in the area, just some illegal miners. Axmin will have no issue going back now. Plus year end results are coming out shortly here, along with Q1 at the end of May(TGZ.T will have royalty payment to AXM announced May 3). 

April 18th 2019 Article About Ndassima Gold Area In CAR

http://ndjonisango.com/developpemen...ur-les-mines-dor-de-ndachima-pres-de-bambari/

Bangui April 18, 2019- (Ndjoni Sango): The Central African Republic is very rich in natural resources: diamonds, gold, wood, oil, uranium among others, a very fertile land. So why is the poverty rate so high in this country of about 5 million people? It is, unconditionally, linked to two important facts: the war that was unfolding in the country constantly, and the complete absence of control over the treatment of natural resources by the government. And if the first question is being solved, especially thanks to the support of the partners, finally the territories of the country become united and secure. The second question has no solution yet.

If the government takes control of the resources available to CAR, the profit gained could enrich the country's treasury and can be used for road construction, supply and construction of hospitals, and equipment for the army.

There is a lot of talk about some mines deposits. For example, some say that it was the foreigners who occupied the mining activities, others say that these mines are abandoned at the mercy of traffickers. To understand the situation, we went to one of the best-known gold mines in the village of Krandja, Ndassima near Bambari in the central Ouaka prefecture.

The first destination on our way was Bambari, a town named after a warrior, but infamous for the fights that often took place.

Arriving at Bambari, we saw a cafe that was open, a market that was caught by commerce and the peaceful neighborhood of Christians and Muslims. The atmosphere was very friendly. When people knew we were a journalist, there were many who wanted to talk to us and share their stories about local life.

Bambari, which is at the crossroads of several commercial axes, often becomes a battlefield. Fortunately, all this is now the past. Having spent a few days in Bambari, we listened to music from the cafe, bars and bars that are not far from the hotel, not the sounds of gunfire and sirens. After the signing of the agreements in Khartoum the region regained stability and calm, this is confirmed by the FACA patrols that are not far from the city.

Early in the morning we went to Krandja to Ndachima about sixty Bambari, on a motorcycle taxi that we rented. The road to Krandja is calm, but it is broken and very tight. It is restored and expanded in many places. We really want this to happen all over the country, because safe and secure roads could not only guarantee a comfortable and fast move, but, for example, give the opportunity to lead a regular national football championship, why not?

Having arrived at the mine, we interviewed Jean Narcisse Kossi Kouzou , Deputy Mayor of the Municipality of Dibissi in Ndassima and manager of the Krandja mine. He told us about what's going on in the mine.

" We work together here. There is the craftsman and the worker. The craftsman hires the workers he takes care of on a daily basis. It's since 2012. It's been 7 years now that I'm working on the Krandja mine site. We do the work with the hand. We do not have the means to work. We do not have an industrial machine. It is with the hand that we work. We work from 8am to 12am. After eating, we return to the site to work at 13:30 and we finish at 15h to return to the village. Because the village is 5 km from the site, there at the junction "

Ndjoni Sango: Since you've been working on this mining site, are there expatriates or westerners who come here to work too or buy the diamonds at your place?

" No no no. Only Central Africans working here, no white no strangers. I assure you that it is only Central Africans who work on the site, who buy and sell here. There is no white coming here to buy the diamond.

Ndjoni Sango: Since you are on this site, what problem do you often encounter with the workers? Do you work freely and with safety or?

"For safety, it's okay. There is no problem, there is no aggression.

Ndjoni Sango: After the signing of the Khartoum peace accord signed by the government and the armed groups, how do you see this agreement and the return of peace in CAR?

"I who speak to you, I am a Christian. I manage everything that works here. There are many Muslims working on the construction site that I manage. There is no problem between us »
Ndjoni Sango: There is peace and social cohesion, you say. And how are you going to capitalize peace efforts in your locality?

" Very well. Well, we have to progress like this. Even those who moved there, the com-zone told us to write them to go back to their homes. There is no distinction between Christians and Muslims ".

And it's true, at our table was sitting Christians and Muslims and we were all at the table like brothers, everything was very nice and friendly. After the signing of the Khartoum Accords, representatives of the UPC arrived and they shared ideas about peace and social cohesion, as well as the details of the agreement itself. Of course these ideas were highly appreciated and became a life principle.

By doing the hand work, without the use of machines, people get together even more, are always ready to give each other a hand.

When we returned, we stopped at Ndassima, where we also discussed with the locals and the workers of the mine. You will read these interviews in the coming days.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Chairman Lucy Yan Provides AXMIN's Year End 2018 Financial Results
Vancouver, British Columbia--(Newsfile Corp. - April 29, 2019) - AXMIN Inc. (TSXV: AXM) ("AXMIN" or the "Company") AXMIN releases highlights from its Annual Report for the year ended December 31, 2018, which has been filed on SEDAR (amounts are in U.S. dollars).

2018 highlights

Financial:

Revenue of $1.5 million (2017: $1.6 million);
Net Income of $1.5 million (2017: $1.2 million);
Shareholder Equity $0.9 million (2017: deficit $1.2 million)
Cash balance of $1.0 million (2017: $1.1 million);
Operational:

Senegal with Teranga Gold Corporation (Teranga)

NSR royalty from Teranga for the Gora Deposit was largely unchanged at $1.5 million from $1.6 million the previous year.
Work at Gora is now completed, but as of December 2018 there was remaining ore in stockpile to be processed by Teranga.
AXMIN holds an additional 16 properties in conjunction with Teranga subject to future development with no further capital participation contribution required from AXMIN.
AXMIN staff are in discussions with Teranga regarding progress on developing other properties in which AXMIN has an interest.
The Central African Republic (CAR)

AXMIN is delighted with the progress made in the Central African Republic to establish a lasting peace that will bring stability and development to the country. The Company is looking forward to being back on site and working at its Passendro gold asset near Ndassima in the near future.
AXMIN has appointed Mr Lifei Jiang as CEO of the two subsidiary companies of AXMIN in the CAR in preparation for our imminent return to operations. Mr Jiang benefits from a great deal of experience in mining and construction projects in Africa. He has worked for and with large Chinese state-owned enterprises and is very familiar with the laws and regulations in our jurisdiction.
Commenting on the annual results, Ms. Lucy Yan AXMIN's chairman, said:

"During the past year AXMIN has made excellent progress on many fronts. Internally, we have resolved a long-standing account payable and now benefit from a clean balance sheet with positive Shareholder Equity. We are pleased with the revenue we have received from the Gora deposit in conjunction with Teranga and look forward to future target properties being developed.

"In the CAR, we have seen positive steps taken by all of the stakeholders in the CAR with active support from international organizations such as the African Union and the United Nations as well as the neighboring countries to the CAR. We look forward to a continuation of this trend and a security solution to be implemented in Ndassima.

"In my report in January, I presented the way forward for AXMIN in 2019 building on the strong results in 2018. I am happy to confirm that we are on track to deliver the key milestones highlighted in my report. The appointment of Mr Jiang as CEO of Somio Toungou S.A and of Aurafrique SARL is a key development that will enable our successful development of the Passendro gold asset. We have also already identified and commenced dialog with several potential strategic partners to assist with developing our assets before even commencing the formal selection process.

"Also, as I stated in my January report the Company will be more communicative with the market going forward. AXMIN looks forward to updating its shareholders and the financial markets as a whole with operational developments in the CAR in the near future."

This press release should be read in conjunction with the Company's audited annual report and accounts for the year ended December 31, 2018, together with its annual information form and management's discussion and analysis for the year ended December 31, 2018, all of which are available from the Company's website and on SEDAR.

We seek Safe Harbor.

About AXMIN

AXMIN is a Canadian exploration and development company with a strong focus on central and West Africa. AXMIN is positioned to grow in value as it progresses its Passendro Gold Project towards development and builds on its project pipeline focusing on transitioning from an explorer to producer. For more information regarding AXMIN visit our website at www.axmininc.com. Please follow us on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/axmininc.

This press release includes certain "Forward-Looking Statements." All statements, other than statements of historical fact included herein, including without limitation, statements regarding future plans and objectives of AXMIN; and statements regarding the ability to develop and achieve production at Passendro are forward-looking statements that involve various risks and uncertainties.

There can be no assurance that such statements will prove to be accurate and actual results and future events could differ materially from those anticipated in such statements. Important factors that could cause actual results to differ materially from AXMIN's expectations have been disclosed under the heading "Risk Factors" and elsewhere in AXMIN's documents filed from time-to-time with the TSX Venture Exchange and other regulatory authorities. AXMIN disclaims any intention or obligation to update or revise any forward-looking statements whether resulting from new information, future events or otherwise, except as required by applicable law.

Neither TSX Venture Exchange nor its Regulation Services Provider (as that term is defined in the policies of the TSX Venture Exchange) accepts responsibility for the adequacy or accuracy of this release.

Lucy Yan
CEO and Chairman
[email protected]

General Enquiries

David de Jongh Weill
Chief Financial Officer and Corporate Secretary
[email protected]
+65 9781 8281

Investor Relations
[email protected]
www.axmininc.com


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

AXM receives $500K USD payment from TGZ for Q1 2019 Royalty (From TGZ results today)

TGZ Financials Page 9: Includes royalties to Axmin Inc. on account of their 1.5 percent net smelter royalty on the Gora deposit. During the three months ended March 31, 2019, the Company incurred $0.5 million of Axmin royalties (2018: $0.5 million).


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Axmin begins formal process to choose Passendro partner

2019-05-06 05:50 MT - News Release


Ms. Lucy Yan reports

AXMIN ANNOUNCES COMMENCEMENT OF A PROCESS TO SELECT A STRATEGIC PARTNER

Axmin Inc. is commencing a formal process for the selection of a strategic partner (or partners).

With the improving security and stability in the Central African Republic (CAR), AXMIN is now moving forward into a selection process for the development of the Passendro asset.

Potential Strategic Partners should:Be large multinational corporations that have experience with large scale construction, mining and infrastructure development in Africa.Be capable of dealing with in country logistics and liaising with various security services.Have an established track record of delivering projects on time and on budget.Enjoy an impeccable record for health, safety and environmental protection. Be sensitive to AXMIN's strict focus and adherence to Corporate Social Responsibility.

Commenting on the commencement of the formal process, Ms. Lucy Yan AXMIN's chairman, said:

'We are delighted to now commence the formal selection process for a Strategic Partner or more broadly a team of Strategic Partners. As we have communicated before, AXMIN is already in discussions with several potential candidates; but as we now have clarity on returning to work on our asset in the CAR, it is appropriate to broaden this process and facilitate an open playing field for this development opportunity.'

Interested parties should contact AXMIN's CFO, Mr. David Weill at [email protected] to progress the requisite documentation for access to the Company's online dataroom and be included in the process.

About AXMIN

AXMIN is a Canadian exploration and development company with a strong focus on central and West Africa. AXMIN is positioned to grow in value as it progresses its Passendro Gold Project towards development and builds on its project pipeline focusing on transitioning from an explorer to a producer. For more information regarding AXMIN visit our website at www.axmininc.com. Please follow us on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/axmininc.

We seek Safe Harbor.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

2 weeks left until Q1 results are out, along with another update about going back to the Passendro gold deposit. Positive article out yesterday regarding rebels surrendering their arms for a better future. I know the admin doesn't like links posted on here, so below is the translated info.

Central African Republic: Ten armed groups provide list of their members for the peace process

BANGUI, May 17 (Xinhua) - Three months after the signing of a peace agreement between the Central African State and the 14 armed groups active on the territory, ten of them have handed the list of their members on Friday. likely to be eligible for the peace process in the Central African Republic (CAR), found on Friday in Bangui a Xinhua correspondent.

This took place at the 17th Ordinary Session of the Advisory and Follow-up Committee of the National Program for Disarmament, Demobilization, Reintegration and Repatriation (DDRR).

From now on, almost a thousand ex-combatants are on the list of eligible candidates for the DDRR program, either by integrating the Central African Armed Forces (FACA) or by choosing a socio-economic activity for which they will have to be trained and then provided. in installation kits in the field of their choice.

In a response to the press, DDRR Minister Noël-Bienvenu Sélesson said lists of members of armed groups are essential for planning DDRR activities. The latter were officially launched by Central African President Faustin-Archange Touadéra from the Central African city of Paoua (extreme north-west) last December.

Mr. Sélesson also added that the lists are necessary for the constitution of the special mixed security units (USMS), recommended by the peace agreement and to regroup the regular forces that are the FACA, the policemen and gendarmes, as well as some ex-combatants rebel groups.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

AXMIN Announces Financial Results for the Three Months Ending March 31, 2019 and Recent Operational Highlights

2019-05-30 08:04 MT - News Release


Vancouver, British Columbia--(Newsfile Corp. - May 30, 2019) - AXMIN Inc. (TSXV: AXM) ("AXMIN" or the "Company") AXMIN releases highlights from its un-audited interim Financial Report for the quarter ended March 31, 2019. All amounts included in this news release are in United States dollars.

Financial Results:

During the three months ended March 31, 2019, the Company realized royalty income of $494,411 from the Gora Project, compared with $490,551 for the same time period of 2018.
The net income was $322,505 compared to $373,527 in the same period of 2018.
Liquidity and Capital Resources:

As at March 31, 2019 the Company had cash on deposit in the amount of $1,190,421, accounts and other receivables of $506,627, and prepaid expenses of $9,978. Royalty income receivable of $494,411 has been received subsequent to the period ended March 31, 2019.
As at March 31, 2019, the Company had working capital of $1,283,718 compared to a working capital of $935,823 as at December 31, 2018. The change in working capital reflects a higher balance of cash and a lower balance of accounts payable and accrued liabilities.
Operational Highlights:

On January 14, 2019 AXMIN released an update for 2019 providing a road map for development of the Company during this year with the main focus being to become operational again in the CAR. This announcement highlighted the deployment of the CAR armed forces (FACA) in Bambari and surrounding areas. The Company also stated it would when appropriate appoint additional senior staff and commence a process to select a strategic partner or partners to assist with the development of the Passendro asset.

On April 10, 2019 AXMIN announced the appointment of Mr. Lifei Jiang as CEO of Somio Toungou S.A and CEO of Aurafrique SARL in Central African Republic and Mr. Jean Qian as Board Secretary and CEO Assistant of Axmin Inc.

Subsequent to the appointment of Mr Jiang, the Company has prepared and presented a Site Recovery and initial project plan to the Executive and to the Ministry of Mines in the CAR. Axmin is working directly with the Government to return to work at Passendro imminently. The Company is fully prepared to recommence activities immediately as soon as the Government of the CAR is confident of the security solution that is being put in place at this time.

On May 6, 2019 AXMIN announced that it has commenced the formal process for the selection of a strategic partner or partners for the development of the Passendro asset in the CAR as the company had clarity on its return to operations in the CAR. The Company is pleased to announce that this process is proceeding well.

On May 20, 2019 the Government of the CAR announced that it had successfully established a FACA military base at Kaga Bandoro without violence after an absence of 5 years from this area. The Company is delighted with this development as it should provide a key strategic base to establish security in the Bambari, Djiboussi, Katsia and Ndassima corridor in which the Passendro asset is located.

Commenting on the quarterly results, Ms. Lucy Yan AXMIN's chairman, said:

The Company is very pleased with the progress made by the Government of the CAR toward a lasting peace and a security solution for the area of our mining asset, the Passendro deposit.

We are also delighted to be on course as per our January guidance as to our expectations for 2019. The Company has met the key milestones we anticipated and once back on site we will commence the site survey and development of a phased rapid production plan with a strategic partner or partners. Given the deployment of FACA at Kaga Bandoro, we expect this return to site will be imminent.

We seek Safe Harbor.

About AXMIN

AXMIN is a Canadian exploration and development company with a strong focus on central and West Africa. AXMIN is positioned to grow in value as it progresses its Passendro Gold Project towards development and builds on its project pipeline focusing on transitioning from an explorer to producer. For more information regarding AXMIN visit our website at www.axmininc.com. Please follow us on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/axmininc.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Axmin grants options to buy 3.75 million shares

2019-07-04 05:40 MT - News Release


Ms. Lucy Yan reports

AXMIN GRANTS STOCK OPTIONS

Axmin Inc. has granted stock options to directors, officers and advisers of the company for an aggregate of 3.75 million stock options of the company exercisable at 60 cents, effective July 2, 2019. The options shall expire and terminate on July 2, 2024.

These stock options have been granted in accordance with the company's stock option plan 2005. Immediately following this award of stock options, the company has issued and outstanding stock options for 11.65 million common shares of the company and there were 1,773,738 stock options of the company available for future grant.

About Axmin Inc.

Axmin is a Canadian exploration and development company with a strong focus on Central Africa and West Africa. Axmin is positioned to grow in value as it progresses its Passendro gold project toward development and builds on its project pipeline focusing on transitioning from an explorer to producer.

We seek Safe Harbor.

© 2019 Canjex Publishing Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

2019-11-29 06:28 MT - News Release

Ms. Lucy Yan reports

AXMIN ANNOUNCES FINANCIAL RESULTS FOR THE NINE MONTHS ENDING SEPTEMBER 30, 2019 AND OPERATIONS UPDATE

Axmin Inc. has released highlights from its unaudited interim financial report for the nine months ended Sept. 30, 2019. All amounts included in this news release are in U.S. dollars.

Financial results:
During the three months ended Sept. 30, 2019, the company did not receive royalty income as the Gora project is now complete. For the nine-month period, Axmin received royalty income of $563,028.
The net loss for the three months ending Sept. 30, 2019, was $817,006 of which $689,955 was due to accounting for the issuance of share options to directors and management during the quarter. Net of this allowance, the net loss was $127,051.
Liquidity and capital resources:
As at Sept. 30, 2019, the company had cash on deposit in the amount of $1,396,303.
Operations update

Axmin and the government of the Central African Republic (CAR) have been in extensive discussions over the last several months as to the development of the company's Passendro deposit. Both the company and the government of the CAR wish to see a rapid development of the asset, however the security situation in the area surrounding the company's development area has unfortunately not stabilized as quickly as the government and the company anticipated. This is expected to improve in the near term, and in the interim the company is starting activities that are practicable given the current situation.

Axmin has the requisite equipment in country to commence an initial site survey to further the previously defined site reclamation and rapid production plan. The implementation of this survey is in process and the company will provide timely updates on the social media platforms.

The company has also identified several humanitarian projects that have high positive social impact but low capital expenditure that are being commenced at this time. It has always been the company's intention to work for the benefit of all stakeholders in the project and improving the lives of the residents in the village near the company's asset is clearly in line with these goals.

The negotiations as to the choice of strategic partner have also been delayed slightly due to the security situation but talks are on going and meetings will be held in Beijing in early December in this regard.

About Axmin Inc.

Axmin is a Canadian exploration and development company with a strong focus on central and West Africa.

We seek Safe Harbor.

© 2019 Canjex Publishing Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Yesterday we saw Teranga Gold announce a $400 million acquisition for a gold property in Senegal which sits literally several kilometers away from Axmin's property. After analyzing the news release again, I noticed something very important in the same article under the end notes. It states the highest grade undeveloped open pit gold projects in Africa. In this portion it mentions Passendro, Axmin's gold project in CAR. This is important because out of hundreds, if not thousands of gold projects across the African continent, AXM holds one of the best. The market will soon see the value unfold as joint venture talks are currently underway and a site survey as well (see last news release from the company).

https://www.newswire.ca/news-releas...-as-low-cost-mid-tier-producer-886868683.html

as per the end notes:

The highest-grade undeveloped open-pit gold reserve in Africa statement is based on publicly filed data available on S&P Capital IQ as at November 15, 2019, and includes the following projects: Sanbrado project (Burkina Faso), Tulu Kapi project (Ethiopia), Passendro project (Central African Republic), Yaoure, (Côte d'Ivoire), Wa-Lawra project (Ghana), Baomahun (Sierra Leone), (Block 14) Sudan, (Bombore) Burkina Faso. Other companies may calculate their respective reserves base differently.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

TGZ Announced an acquisiton of Barrick Gold's Massawa gold deposit in Senegal. But with that, they also mentioned several of the best open pit gold deposits in Africa. Below you can see exactly what Teranga Gold posted, along with a comparison chart of everything

(2) The highest grade undeveloped open-pit gold reserve in Africa statement is based on publicly filed data available on S&P Capital IQ as at Nov. 15, 2019, and includes the following projects: Sanbrado project (Burkina Faso), Tulu Kapi project (Ethiopia), Passendro project (Central African Republic), Yaoure (Ivory Coast), Wa-Lawra project (Ghana), Baomahun (Sierra Leone), (Block 14) Sudan, (Bombore) Burkina Faso. Other companies may calculate their respective reserves base differently.

Sanbrado project (Burkina Faso) - https://www.westafricanresources.com/projects/sanbrado-project/
Resource: 2.4 million ounces indicated at 1.9g/t Au + 684k ounces inferred
Owner: West African Resources Ltd (ASX:WAF) – Market Cap $350 Million AUD

Tulu Kapi project (Ethiopia) - https://www.kefi-minerals.com/projects/ethiopia/tulu-kapi/resources-reserves
Resource: 1.72 million ounces indicated at 2.12g/t Au + very little inferred resource
Owner: Kefi Minerals (AIM: KEFI) – Market Cap £13.60 Million Pounds

Passendro project (Central African Republic) -http://www.axmininc.com/images/axmin_presentation_8jun2018.pdf
Resource: 2.03 million ounces indicated at 2.0g/t Au + 1.1 million ounces inferred
Owner: Axmin Inc. (TSXV: AXM / OTCBB: AXMIF / FRA: A4JN) – Market Cap $47 Million CAD

Yaoure (Ivory Coast) - https://perseusmining.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/Fact-Sheet-Yaoure-Rev4.pdf
Resource: 1.9 million ounces indicated at 1.4g/t Au + 1.5 million ounces inferred
Owner: Perseus Mining Ltd. (TSXRU) – Market Cap $1.05 Billion CAD

Wa-Lawra project (Ghana) - https://www.azumahresources.com.au/projects-reservesnresources.php
Resource: 1.78 million ounces indicated at 1.8g/t Au + 982k ounces inferred
Owner: Azumah Resources Ltd. (ASX: AZM) – Market Cap $33 Million AUD

Baomahun (Sierra Leone) – Purchased by Perseus Mining in 2016 : https://www.juniorminingnetwork.com...seus-mining-limited-and-amara-mining-plc.html

Block 14 project (Sudan) - http://orcagold.com/assets/docs/presentations/Orca-Gold_FS-PRESENTATION.pdf
Resource: 2 million ounces indicated at 1.2g/t Au + 375k ounces inferred 
Owner: Orca Gold (TSXV: ORG) – Market Cap $66 Million CAD

Bombore (Burkina Faso) - https://www.orezone.com/en/bombore-project/resources-reserves/
Resource: 4.17 million ounces indicated at 0.69g/t Au + 1.1 million ounces inferred
Owner: Orezone Gold Corporation (TSXV:ORE) – market Cap $143 Million CAD


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Axmin signs Passendro development LOI with Au Metals

2020-01-20 07:12 MT - News Release


Ms. Lucy Yan reports

AXMIN ANNOUNCES LETTER OF INTENT WITH FIRST STRATEGIC PARTNER

Axmin Inc. has signed a letter of intent for the development of its Passendro gold asset in the Central African Republic (CAR) with Au Metals Ltd., a subsidiary of the Au Group Ltd.

AU Metals is a gold and copper mineral focused venture capital firm established in 2015 in Hong Kong, SAR and the BVI. AU Metals through its related company AU Ventures Limited operates venture capital funds. AU Metals have been involved with numerous mining companies. AU Metals' team also has operational experience in projects throughout Asia, Africa, North America, and Australia. AU Metals is well connected in the mining industry and has close relationships with corporate and state-owned enterprise mining operations and investors in the Asia region. AU Metals maintains offices in Hong Kong, Beijing, Sydney, Melbourne, Perth, and Brisbane.

Axmin has agreed with AU Metals to work together on the results of the ongoing site survey to define a scoping study based on the situation on site, the results and implications of illegal mining activity and the past exploration and geological analysis performed by the company. The Company will work with AU Metals to define what equity capital and debt facility will be required to implement the project in the CAR

Dr. Wei Jin, executive president and managing partner of AU Metals stated, "We are excited with the prospect of collaborating with Axmin on its Passendro Gold Asset. AU Metals has the expertise to help bring the asset to the next level and we feel that our networks in the mining industry can help this partnership realize success."

Axmin Chairman and CEO Lucy Yan said, 'We are delighted to be working with AU Metals to accelerate the development of the Passendro Gold Asset. The Company values the extensive track record and expertise of AU Metals and are confident that working with this strategic partner will ensure a successful realisation of the project for the benefit of all shareholders and stakeholders concerned.'

About Axmin

Axmin is a Canadian exploration and development company with a strong focus on central and West Africa. Axmin is positioned to grow in value as it progresses its Passendro Gold Project towards development and builds on its project pipeline focusing on transitioning from an explorer to producer.

We seek Safe Harbor.

© 2020 Canjex Publishing Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

AXMIN Announces Changes in Board of Directors and Management

https://www.juniorminingnetwork.com...ges-in-board-of-directors-and-management.html

2020-03-02 06:00 MT - News Release

Vancouver, British Columbia--(Newsfile Corp. - March 2, 2020) - AXMIN Inc. (TSXV: AXM) (the "Company" or "AXM") announces the resignation of its Chief Financial Officer and member of the Board of Directors, Mr. David de Jongh Weill, effective February 28, 2020.

"It has been very satisfying to see how this Company has evolved over the past year. I'm excited to pass on the baton to my successor and will be actively following the progress of the company," says Mr. Weill.

CEO and Chairman of AXMIN, Ms. Lucy Yan, comments, "On behalf of the entire Board of Directors, I would like to thank David for his many contributions to AXMIN over the past years and we wish him all the best in his other ventures."

The Company would also like to announce the appointment of Ms. Terry Wong as a director of the Company, subject to the approval of the TSX Venture Exchange.

Ms. Wong is a Chartered Professional Accountant and a Chartered Business Valuator. She has over 15 years of financial experience working for both private and public companies. She has also worked closely with companies and professionals within the finance, mining, and energy industries. Ms. Wong has advanced knowledge of Canadian GAAP and IFRS regulations.

Ms. Yan comments, "We are pleased to welcome Terry to AXM's Board of Directors. We are confident that Terry's expertise with both the Greater Chinese and Canadian capital and public markets will service AXM well as the company moves forward with its partnership with AU Metals Limited."

The Company would also like to announce the appointment of Ms. Yan as Interim CFO while a suitable replacement is found.

About AXMIN

AXMIN is a Canadian exploration and development company with a strong focus on the African continent. AXMIN continues to closely monitor the political situation at its Passendro Gold Project in the Central African Republic. For more information regarding AXMIN visit our website at www.axmininc.com. Please also follow us on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/axmininc For additional information, please contact AXMIN Inc.:

Lucy Yan
Chairman and CEO
[email protected]
AXMIN Inc.
Investor Relations
[email protected]
www.axmininc.com

Background of Terry Wong: https://www.linkedin.com/in/terry-wong-cpa-cma-cbv-24715433/
VP of Business Development
Company NameNAI Interactive Ltd.
Dates EmployedMay 2011 – Present
Employment Duration8 yrs 11 mos
LocationVancouver, Canada Area
o Has in-depth experience in a variety of industries, including mining, oil and gas, life science/health care, and technology.
o Provide or assist the strategic development, internal valuation, relevant due diligence and marketing support for start-ups, small and medium enterprises and publicly-listed companies in North America
o Outreach and relationship building for North America companies with parties in the Asia Pacific region that would be suitable for a strategic relationship, partnership, distribution, licensing, offtaking, manufacturing, or joint venture arrangement
o Assist in the formulation of a corporate restructuring plan, serve as interim CFO for listed companies during transition if required
o Coordinate different associates including lawyers, administrators, and auditors in taking projects public on the TSX or TSX-V Exchange

Information regarding NAI Interactive: https://nai500.com/about-us/



www.nai500.com
NAI Interactive Ltd. (NAI), established in 1998, is a leading market intelligence and investor relations service provider for fast growing public companies trading on the North American stock exchanges. Our goal is to serve as a bridge between public companies and Chinese investors, nurturing investor loyalty and form functional networks via our unique platform. Throughout the years, NAI has established itself as the most trusted firm in providing market insights to Chinese investors. We strive to provide a more powerful platform for companies and investors to connect with each other.

The 3 Strengths of NAI500
Extensive Experience in the Business
With 15 years in the IR business, NAI excels in the field of investor relations and market intelligence. Our professional team is specialized in targeting companies and connecting promising opportunities with investors.
Comprehensive Coverage of the Market
NAI hunts for investment opportunities from the perspective of an investor. Our extensive experience in the industry has helped build a vast network and ensures our access to the best market information in quantity and quality.
Precise Positioning
Our expertise in aggregating and distributing information has made us one of the most trusted sources to obtain company updates and analyses that are most important and relevant to investors.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Axmin Inc. November 12th 2020 Company Presentation - 
Axmin: http://www.axmininc.com/images/AXMIN INC AGM PPT.pdf


----------

